# Horrid Horsefly



## Donde (Jul 14, 2021)

Family: Tabanidae


----------



## terry_g (Jul 14, 2021)

Do they rip pieces of flesh out of you like the ones we have here?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice shot of a horrid creature. Those damn things used to terrorize us as kids in AL.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 15, 2021)

From what I heard the other day, only the females bite, and they do so to feed their young. You got a great, up-close and personal shot.


----------



## davholla (Jul 19, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> From what I heard the other day, only the females bite, and they do so to feed their young. You got a great, up-close and personal shot.


Remember for insects only the females cause problems.  Only female ants, bees and wasps sting (almost all of them).  Also only female mosquitos fly.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 20, 2021)

Nice shot! Those things hurt like a Dickens and leave nice welts.


----------

